# Eliminar ruido en autoestereo



## akd16net (Jun 14, 2006)

saludos 

tengo el siguiente problema agradecieria que alguien me pueda ayudar:

Acabo de instalar un autoestereo y funciona perfectamente cuando esta apagado el automovil, sin embargo cuando lo enciendo, se escucha un ruido molesto como una interferencia. me puedes decir ¿Como eliminar este ruido tan molesto?

me comentaron que una solucion es conectando un condensador de 220 micros por 25 v. si es verdad como debo conectar el condensador. Si tienes otra solucion te te agradecieria infinitamente 

javier


----------



## vinho (Jun 15, 2006)

Hola.
Bueno, yo lo colocaría lo más cerca posible de la entrada de alimentación del stereo...
Saludos!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 15, 2006)

akd16net dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> 
> tengo el siguiente problema agradecieria que alguien me pueda ayudar:
> 
> ...



Ya ve, que le costaba poner las cosas en su lugar? 

En fin, se acostumbra ponerlos como ya le dijeron lo más cerca de la alimentación, 
El capacitor lo que hará es amortiguar las caídas de voltaje o disminuir a lo que se le conoce como rizado.

Eso sería.

Saludos


----------



## akd16net (Jun 20, 2006)

gracias por sus consejos, solo me queda una duda..

como debo conectar los condensadores, una patita en positivo y una en negativo. o un condnsador para positivo y otro para negativo. si me pudieran decir donde puedo encontrar una grafica se los agradeceria nuevamente

saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

akd16net dijo:
			
		

> gracias por sus consejos, solo me queda una duda..
> 
> como debo conectar los condensadores, una patita en positivo y una en negativo. o un condnsador para positivo y otro para negativo. si me pudieran decir donde puedo encontrar una grafica se los agradeceria nuevamente
> 
> saludos a todos los del foro



El cap tiene 2 patillas, se conecta la + al positivo y la - al negativo .


Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 6, 2008)

si el ruido es un sumbido de alta frecuencia. yo en paralelo con ese capacito electrolitoco agregaria un capacitorcito ceramico de 100nF.

sino en los autoradios biene unos filtros q son como un tubito negro con tres cables. la entrada de 12V la salida de12V filtrada y uno q va a masa ( negativo de la bateria)

sino se le podria poner una bobina o el secundario de un transformadorr segun eel amperaje q consume el estereo 

espero q te sirva saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola.... me parece que se lo que pasa....
seguramente tu auto es un naftero... creo que son las bujías que al hacer el "chispeo" (para lo que estan echas) meten interferencia en tu sistema.... sinceramente no se como se soluciona este problema, pero estoy casi seguro q es eso.. pregunta por ahi... en este foro hay gente q sabe mucho asi que te ayudarán.... 

Espero que mi opinion t sirva de algo...

Saludos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Nov 7, 2008)

ha me olvidava gracias a q cuervokbza me hizo acordar con lo q posteo, por lo general sienmpre q se tenga ruido en el estereo de un auto naftero se le cponen calbe de bujias ANTIPARASITARIOS.


----------



## aldobro (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola soy nuevo esto de la electrónica y muy novato. Tengo un inconveniente. Quería poner un Bluetooth en el estero e ingresara por el auxiliar del estero. Que dicho de paso fue agregado ya que el este modelo no lo tenia. El tema es que si lo alimento de los 12 volt del auto me genera interferencia en el audio, un ruido insoportable, muy fuerte. Hay manera de filtrar ese ruido?? Muchas gracias por la buena onda saludos


----------



## aldobro (Ago 26, 2019)

Ya encontré el problema todo lo que este alimentado del 12 Volts del auto me hace interferencia con el estéreo. Alguno sabe de alguna forma de filtrar la alimentación de 12 Volts para limpiar esa interferencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2019)

aldobro dijo:


> Ya encontré el problema todo lo que este alimentado del 12 Volts del auto me hace interferencia con el estéreo. Alguno sabe de alguna forma de filtrar la alimentación de 12 Volts para limpiar esa interferencia?


Intenta poner en paralelo con la salida del alternador un capacitor de 100nF 400V, cercano a la salida.
Prueba.


----------



## aldobro (Ago 27, 2019)

Gracias Fogonazo. Voy a probar. Poner algo en los 12 Volts del encendedor??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2019)

aldobro dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo. Voy a probar. Poner algo en los 12 Volts del encendedor??


Nones.
El generador de ruido es el alternador y el sistema de encendido, si no colocas el capacitor cercano al alternador (Muy cercano) el ruido se propaga en forma de radiación EMI

Lee este o tema desde el principio.


----------



## aldobro (Ago 28, 2019)

Fogonazo me podrías hacer un diagrama de como colocarlo??


----------



## Erasmo Barragan Aguirre (Jul 17, 2020)

Buen día, no soy un profesional de la electrónica, quisiera soporte para eliminar el ruido ya que no he encontrado información sobre mi caso, ya que todos hablan cuando se tiene amplificador y fuentes de poder, pero en mi caso solo es un estéreo y 4 bocinas normales que vienen para las salidas del estéreo, no uso las salidas RCA, y tengo ruido en las bocinas tenia otro estéreo instalado de la misma forma pero este si me genera ruido en los parlantes, alguna sugerencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Estas dando muy pocos datos.
Instalado en un automóvil o en la casa?
Con que lo alimentas ?
Si es en el auto , el ruido es constante o sólo con el motor en marcha ?
Siempre tuvo el ruido o está recién instalado ?
*Y haz usado bien poco el Buscador , tu tema fue consultado muchísimas veces !*


----------



## Erasmo Barragan Aguirre (Jul 17, 2020)

El estereo es de Auto, se acaba de instalar, el ruido se genera al encender el auto es constante, se alimenta de las conexiones originales de agencia, asi tenia conectado uno anteriormente y no generaba ruido, ahora este si, y talvez tengas razon pero los que encontre para eliminar ruido son los que tiene amplificadores o fuentes y usan las salidas rca, el cual no es mi caso, ya aisle bien las conexiones, pero lo sigo escuchando, estoy pensando que el cable de tierra es muy delgado que viene del arnes del estereo, el cual lo conecto con el de agencia y esa cable es mas grueso o que mas podria ser si el otro estereo no lo hacia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2020)

Movido al tema correspondiente , tenés para leer e informarte.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2020)

Erasmo Barragan Aguirre dijo:


> El estereo es de Auto, se acaba de instalar, el ruido se genera al encender el auto es constante, se alimenta de las conexiones originales de agencia, asi tenia conectado uno anteriormente y no generaba ruido, ahora este si, y talvez tengas razon pero los que encontre para eliminar ruido son los que tiene amplificadores o fuentes y usan las salidas rca, el cual no es mi caso, ya aisle bien las conexiones, pero lo sigo escuchando, estoy pensando que el cable de tierra es muy delgado que viene del arnes del estereo, el cual lo conecto con el de agencia y esa cable es mas grueso o que mas podria ser si el otro estereo no lo hacia?



Aclaración 1, ese ruido es la chispa de la bujia, en algunos estereos de mala calidad ese ruido era producto de eso, mala calidad.
Aclaración 2, en algunos autos viejos anteriores a los 90, no se usaban cables de bujias anti-parasitarios, si ese es tu caso, colocale esos cables, incluso hay bujias resistivas tambien, digo esto porque no decis sobre que auto esta el estereo.
Si con el cambio de los cables, o no, y de las bujias o no, la cosa sigue gual, lo que tenes que hacer es tratar de traer un cable desde la bateria al estereo, independiente de todo el auto, lo otra es fabricar un inductor sobre una barra de ferrite como de las antes de las viejas radios de AM, alambre de cobre barnizado, le das varias vueltas, ojo el alambre que no sea muy fino, ese inductor irá en serie al positivo de la bateria, lo mas cerca posible dle estereo, en la entrada de ese inductor un capacitor de papel o poliester de 1uf o que ronde por ahi, y en la salida algo similar, conviene poner varios de distintas capacidades todos en paralelo, ojo no sirve eso de poner uno solo de la capacidad resultante al paralelo, no es lo mismo aunque lo pareciera, el ruido toma caminos insospechados, con todo eso proba.


----------



## Brianzuleta (Jun 26, 2021)

Erasmo Barragan Aguirre dijo:


> El estereo es de Auto, se acaba de instalar, el ruido se genera al encender el auto es constante, se alimenta de las conexiones originales de agencia, asi tenia conectado uno anteriormente y no generaba ruido, ahora este si, y talvez tengas razon pero los que encontre para eliminar ruido son los que tiene amplificadores o fuentes y usan las salidas rca, el cual no es mi caso, ya aisle bien las conexiones, pero lo sigo escuchando, estoy pensando que el cable de tierra es muy delgado que viene del arnes del estereo, el cual lo conecto con el de agencia y esa cable es mas grueso o que mas podria ser si el otro estereo no lo hacia?


Que tal Erasmo, yo tengo el mismo problema en pleno 2021 😂😂 ¿lograste solucionarlo?
Yo tengo un pointer 2007, ya cambié de estéreo 2 veces y el problema persiste, ya lo conecté independiente, conecté tierra en otros lados, cambié todo el cableado de los parlantes, al igual que tu solo encuentro soluciones para audios con amplificador.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2021)

Lo primero a establecer es , saber si el ruido viene por el aire o por el cable. Si se alimenta el equipo con una fuente aparte, pero muy cerca del auto, se puede descartar o incluir el origen de radio. Si continúa el ruido, el tema viene por el aire. En cuyo caso la solución es para altas frecuencias. Hay que matar la radio frecuencia que interfiere, en el auto. Alternador bujias etc.
Si el ruido desaparece  viene por los cables, la solución sería la del archivo adjunto.
Cuando tuve ruidos, algo como esto puesto en la alimentacion en este caso, me supo resolver el asunto con los autos ruidosos y los teléfonos antiguos. Lástima que el autor no supo definir si eran ruidos de alta o baja frecuencia. Jugando con esto,me refiero al valor de los capacitores, deberia resolver casi cualquiera asunto . Saludos.


----------

